# Rebel gravity charcoal smokers



## icyhot (Apr 20, 2016)

Does anybody know if rebel are still making smokers. I can't find no info on them anywhere. Thanks in advance


----------



## icyhot (Apr 21, 2016)

Bump


----------



## seenred (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm not sure...but maybe I heard or read that they got bought out?  If they're the same company I'm thinking of, they are being built by the makers of Assassin Smokers now.  You could probably find out by contacting Assassin:

C & C Manufacturing in Macon, Georgia..._*478-785-9161*_

Red


----------



## icyhot (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks red I tried that number and it said it was disconnected


----------



## seenred (Apr 21, 2016)

icyhot said:


> Thanks red I tried that number and it said it was disconnected


Hmm...if that's so, you've probably already checked out their website:

http://www.assassin-smokers.com/

Maybe you can make contact through the website?  Looks like they have a "Contact Us" tab you could try.

Otherwise, I'm out of ideas.  I don't think there are a lot of Rebel or Assassin owners here on SMF to ask.  You might check over at The BBQ Brethren forums...lots more gravity fed owners over there who might know more about this.

Red


----------



## icyhot (Apr 21, 2016)

Might do that. What type of gravity feed smoker did you get.


----------



## jasper7 (Apr 21, 2016)

Here's a link that might help:

     www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/234204/stumps-baby/20

I was researching a stumps smoker but in this thread a couple guys started discussing assassin smokers and one of them might be able to help you get a hold of assassin.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## seenred (Apr 21, 2016)

icyhot said:


> Might do that. What type of gravity feed smoker did you get.



Mine is a Southern Q Limo Junior.  

Red


----------



## freiesleben (Apr 21, 2016)

Yep, that was me who started that post and both me and Eric(you will see a couple of his replies in the last posts) have Assassin and I love mine. It works really good, and as far as I remember Rebel, Superior and Assassin started from the same place. You get a good service if you call Jeff or Robin at C&C(father and daughter).

Let me know if I can be of any help. Would be cool to have one more member of the Assassin "family":)


----------



## icyhot (Apr 21, 2016)

I've tried that number and it says it's disconnected.


----------



## freiesleben (Apr 21, 2016)

That is strange, you could try the cell phone number I have, it should be for Robin: +1 (478) 396-8299

Would be nice to know if they are still in business (spoke to them less than a month ago)


----------



## bbqribsteak (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi...I was emailing with Robin and Jeff last night and today, and I see they have a new website up and running, as well as a new, larger size smoker (not at I thought you could go any bigger than the Assassin 28!!!).  They certainly are operational.

Eric


----------

